# كورس أساسيات الشبكات فيديو باللغة العربية مشاهدة مباشرة



## m_zayed14 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الشبكات هي عبارة عن ربط مجموعة من الاجهزة مع بعض لتكون شبكة يتم عن طريقها تبادل المعلومات والملفات المهمة وأشهر مثال علي ذلك هي شبكة الانترنت العالمية والتي هي عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من الاجهزة المتصلة علي مستوي العالم ويعتبر كورس الشبكات من هم الكورسات التي يحتاجها طلبة هندسة النظم والحاسبات والمعلومات وأيضا طلبة هندسة الاتصالات والمعاهد المختلفة المرتبطة بهذا المجال وأيضا هو ضروري جدا للحصول علي وظيفة جيدة فهناك الكثير والكثير من الشركات التي تستخدم شبكات الكمبيوتر وأيضا البنوك ومن أشهر الكورسات في هذا المجال هي كورس CCNA وهو مشروح أيضا علي هذا الموقع ولكن لكي تدخل الي كورس الCCNA يجب الالما ببعض الاساسيات المهمة في مجال الشبكات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات . فهذة مجموعة من الفيديوهات التي تعتبر مدخل الي هذا المجال الكبير *كورس أساسيات الشبكات فيديو باللغة العربية مشاهدة مباشرة*


*اضغط هنا
*


​


----------

